# RO and chloramines



## fredfish (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm setting up a tank after a few years out of the hobby. My municipality has started adding chloramine since the last time I did this.

My understanding is that chlorine and chloramine need to be removed before they reach the RO membrane to avoid damaging it. Chloramine is also not as easily removed from water.

What are you folks here using to remove chloramines?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

De-ionization resin removes chlorine and chloramine, you can also get sediment filters rated to remove chloramines.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

you need a special carbon block filter
what municipality do you live in?


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

blunthead said:


> you need a special carbon block filter
> what municipality do you live in?


This, probably cheaper to use a carbon block than to rely on the DI resin...


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

you have to remove chlorine before membrane as it will ruin it otherwise.
di is expensive and the last stage anyway
just get a proper carbon block for chloramines


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
DI doesn't remove chlorine and chloramines, because with a properly
functioning RO/DI unit these are removed before the water reaches
the membrane(s).

Carbon blocks remove the chlorine and an AquaFX Chloramine Blaster 
Carbon Filter Cartridge will remove chloramines. Catalytic Activated Carbon, 
which BRS sells, will also remove chloramines.

I used to use Catalytic Activated Carbon, but use the AquaFX cartridge, 
because it's easier .

-


----------



## fredfish (Dec 5, 2015)

rburns24 said:


> -
> ...
> 
> I used to use Catalytic Activated Carbon, but use the AquaFX cartridge,
> ...


Perfect. That's exactly what I was looking for. I'd prefer to avoid going to the US for stuff. Catalytic Activated carbon can be found locally or via MO in Canada.

Do you use both the catalytic and regular carbon blocks, or just the catalytic? I was thinking of running both, but don't really know if it is needed.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

fredfish said:


> Perfect. That's exactly what I was looking for. I'd prefer to avoid going to the US for stuff. Catalytic Activated carbon can be found locally or via MO in Canada.
> 
> Do you use both the catalytic and regular carbon blocks, or just the catalytic? I was thinking of running both, but don't really know if it is needed.


-
I use the AquaFX Chloramine Blaster just before the membranes, then a 1 and 5 micron carbon block 
before the AquaFX Chloramine Blaster. By using 2 carbon blocks, you extend the life of the AquaFX 
Chloramine Blaster block. I got the AquaFX from Canada Corals.
-


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> -
> I use the AquaFX Chloramine Blaster just before the membranes, then a 1 and 5 micron carbon block
> before the AquaFX Chloramine Blaster. By using 2 carbon blocks, you extend the life of the AquaFX
> Chloramine Blaster block. I got the AquaFX from Canada Corals.
> -


I use a similar setup 
Sediment (0.5)
Chloramine-X carbon (pets and ponds sell this)
regular carbon block

I run a DI resin after the membrane.


----------



## fredfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks gents. 

I'll add another canister to the RO setup then: 5 micron sediment -> regular carbon -> catalyzed carbon -> RO -> DI 

Now all I need is a tank to put the water in...


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

We have bulk Choramine removing carbon in stock for refillable cartridges. 
http://www.bigreefdepot.com/Granular-Activated-Carbon-s/115.htm


----------



## nickjj (Mar 25, 2012)

Chloramines are used in the Hamilton Wentworth water facilities for water treatment and it should be removed ahead of the RO membrane. I go to Lowes and pick up a Chloramine carbon block made by Rainfresh model number CA1 for @$25. It will fit any standard filter canister housing. Actually you can get all the filters, sediment and carbon from Lowes as well. I think Canadian Tire also sells the Rainfresh products as well. Break out the crappy tire money.....

I found this a lot more convenient that replacing refillable activated carbon in a filter canister.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Same here. The Catalytic Activated Carbon you can get from BRS is very fine 
and not great stuff to work with.
-


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone has a list of municipalities in GTA area that use chloramine?

Or anyone know where I can get a reliable chloramine test kit?


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

If you go to Spectrapure site or on to Reef Central have some good discussions on this topic. Carbon does not really remove Chloramines what it does is breaks the bond between Chlorine and Ammonia and the Ammonia flows of as a gas and does a number on some lower quality DI resins, that's why if you run your Units and see bubbles coming out from your production line every once and awhile that is believed to be a mix of the Ammonia and CO2 from off gassing.
Now to break the bond it has to run threw the Carbon longer and that is why you see a lot more dual Carbon block units and new Carbon Blocks like the BRS ones that are much thicker. So when you're buying these blocks that say it removes Chloramines not happening and the higher your PH level of your water the harder it is to break the bond. 
Hope this is of some help.

Skim


----------

